# Who should host the Tonight Show?



## Blake Bowden (Jan 22, 2010)

Who should host the Tonight Show?


----------



## Payne (Jan 22, 2010)

I think maybe they should just let that show end..?


----------



## Christopher (Jan 22, 2010)

I personally think what Jay Leno and NBC have done to Conan O'Brien is ridiculous.  It really is Leno vs. Letterman all over again.  Conan's entire staff uprooted their families and lives based on promises by NBC and they get treated this way.  (Though I'm sure the money helps...)


----------



## owls84 (Jan 22, 2010)

+1 Brother. How do you move someone then move them back? Hey, the good news is he got 41 million and a chance to go to Comedy Central or Fox.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 22, 2010)

Never liked Conan....


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 23, 2010)

Christopher said:


> I personally think what Jay Leno and NBC have done to Conan O'Brien is ridiculous.


 
According to everything I've read, it was NBC who screwed the pooch & Leno was just as much a victim (going back 5 years) as O'Brien. That said, I quit watching when Leno left because I just don't find Coco funny. According to the ratings, I wasn't the only one who felt this way.


----------



## owls84 (Jan 23, 2010)

You know I didn't watch but I do like Conan. Last night I did watch however and I really feel bad for the guy. It was total class the whole way I thought. He could have said anything about NBC but chose to thank them for letting him live dream. It was cool to see.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 25, 2010)

Craig Ferguson


----------



## JTM (Jan 26, 2010)

House.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 27, 2010)

I vote for Blake!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 27, 2010)

What? Don't drag me into this! hahahaa


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 27, 2010)

Too late! :wink:


----------



## JTM (Jan 27, 2010)

actually, i wanna change my vote from House to Space Ghost.


----------

